# How many pins for hunter class?



## tennesseehunter (Jan 28, 2005)

*pins*

I shoot 3 pins on my bow when shooting hunter class. One at 20, 30 and 35. Some tournaments shoot out to 40 yards, so I just hold a little high with the 35 yd pin.


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

I use 4 pins, 20,30,40 and a 50yd pin on my bow. The fifty yard pin I just use here in the back yard when I want to air some out.


----------



## Byron (May 14, 2005)

*Just one*

One pin at 25 yards, same as when I'm hunting.

(Of course, I've only shot one round on a 3-D course, but managed a 290/300)

Best Regards,
Byron


----------



## KaRaYzEE (May 31, 2005)

i have 1 for 10 , 1 for 20 and 1 for 35yds.


i have the 10 there cause i have had deer walk right under me b4 and its nice to have


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

fgpatton-ky said:


> How are your pins setup? How many do you use for bowhunter class-out to 35 yards fixed pins. I have a 20 and 30 would 10 20 30 35 be better?


If you have a bow with any kind of speed at all, there is going to be very little difference between you 10 and 20 yard aiming point. If you are going to shoot hunter class in IBO sanctioned events, your max shot will be approximately 35 yds. (Unless you are shooting hunter money...and they either shoot 40 or 45...not sure of the max.) 

I would recommend a 20, 30 and 35 yard setup. The drop after 25 or 30 becomes more significant than at shorter ranges. And you will probably never find a shot less than 20 yards in an IBO shoot. 

Just my .02 worth.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Actually if you are shooting a 10 yd pin you line of sight and arrow path may have not crossed yet. This will vary some depending on your peep sight height or anchor and the radius length of the peep (how far it is from the peep to the center of the front sight pins). If you are asking how many pins are allow, I believe, IBO allows Four. 

I shoot the MSR class mostly. For my hunting bow which gets to shoot 3D a couple of times a year, I shoot 15, 25, 35, and 45 yards.


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

is a 1 pin movable sight allowed in 3-D?


----------



## Byron (May 14, 2005)

*Yes and no*

Moveable sights are allowed in Open class, but not in Hunter.

Best Regards,
Byron


----------



## CaptCrab6 (Jun 7, 2005)

*hunter class pins*

I have 5 pins but only set up 2 for the hunter class. a 25 and 30 yard pin works for me. The hunter class around here has a 35 yard max. Some pepple try and slilt the difference on an 20 and 30 yard pin.Try a 25 from 21 to 28 then your 30. This works for me. Good shooting

switchback
28" 70lb
spot hogg hogg it
radial weave 200
slick trick broadhead you should give these a try great little head


----------



## phatbowman1 (Apr 27, 2005)

i shot very well in the HC when i used to shoot it my bow was set up with 3 pins a 25 a 30 and a 35 worked very well on most targets i could center my pins so all 3 of them were in the 10 ring


----------



## loujo61 (Apr 29, 2005)

*How many pins?*

Three-25,30,35 For shots under 25 aim at bottom of the 12 and just over 25 you would aim at the top of the 12.Just over 30 yards aim your 30 at the top of the ten.
Or,
Four-25,30,32,35
Work on a system that works for you, at 280fps you should'nt have much differance between 20 and 25, where your going to have the differance is between 30 and 35
I use three to avoid confusion.


----------



## 1moyard (Jan 2, 2004)

*pins*

I have mine set at 22 27 32 37 42 shooting 279ft per second. I shoot mostly ASA.


----------



## loujo61 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Pins*

IBO(HC)-no more than four pins.


----------



## BLB752 (Aug 16, 2004)

20, 30, 40, 45


----------



## slickhead (May 26, 2005)

i have found shootin a 20 30 40 and a 50 works good for me. i have found when shoting at say 45it helps me if i have the next yardage pin there as a guide


----------



## winger (Nov 15, 2004)

Mine are set 25,32,38,and 45...I would suggest for the hunter class is what I used to do is 23,28,35 with a bow shooting at least 270fps.It works great.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2005)

*Shoot offs*

Generally, the longest shots for a tournament with fixed pins will be 35 to 40 yards. Although that is the farthest for the range(30 targets) I would always have a 50 yard pin in case of a shoot off because I have seen shoot odffs go out to 50 yards andif you do not hav a 0 yard pin then you have no chance of winning the shoots. Hope this info was useful. Thanx


----------



## bamabuck (Jan 19, 2005)

I set the first pin at 30 and then slam the other's as close as they will go and then just practice and figure out where they are set for. Will be something like 30,34,39,43 all depends on speed and weight. Sounds like that is what some of the other guy's are doing


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

kidnutso said:


> And you will probably never find a shot less than 20 yards in an IBO shoot.



since i have been shooting the IBO heartland triple crown ( 1 1/2 years ) i have run into 5 targets under 7 yards.. these targets must be shot for 11s , otherwise you will give up points to the guys that can hit them..i had a buddy shoot an 8 on a 7 yard shot..  

thats what makes them so tough because we dont see them very often.. when shooting you MUST practice at all ranges.. you just never know what you will see ... :teeth: just like bowhunting..

Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## ill_hoyt_ya (May 14, 2005)

at the ist leg of the triple crown shoot in mt. we had a 2 yard pig.


----------



## gunrunr (Feb 1, 2003)

In IBO Hunter Class (HC) the max shot is approximately 35 yards. My bow is too fast for 20, 30, 35 - 296 fps would have the pins touching. I use two pins for simplicity. My top pin covers everything from 20-25 (top edge of pin is 20 while bottom edge is 25) and my second pin is set at 35. Then I either hold one of the two pins straight on or between them (small gap) It is simple but works for me! I add a third pin at 45 for other shoots where I may have to shoot farther but slide it out of the way for IBO to keep my head straight.


----------

